
Apple's iOS 9 Will Brick Your iPhone If Unofficially Repaired - AdmiralAsshat
http://www.zdnet.com/article/error-53-bricking-repaired-apple-iphones/
======
dozzie
And there goes device ownership down the toilet.

------
ninedays
Misleading title.

------
paulddraper
I hope this isn't true.

That's one sucky "upgrade".

